# Mexican Martini



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

Martini lovers exit stage left now to avoid any problems, it's really a bit of a Margariti in Marintini's clothing...

Had a great couple of cocktail shakers of these at a restaurant in Austin a few years ago and have just never got it out of my mind. Picked up some supplies this week and have been working on tweaking a recipe I found on the internet this evening.


2-3 ounces tequila (Patron Reposado)
1 ounce Cointreau
1/2 ounce pulp-free orange juice
splash of 7-Up or Sprite
Sweet & Sour mix
squeeze of lime juice
dash of juice from olive jar
olive garnish

Fill shaker with ice and first four ingredients and give it a shake. I've been going with about 6 ounces of Sweet & Sour, the recommended 8 ounces was just too much, still might cut back further. Add Sweet & Sour, squeeze of lime juice, and dash of olive juice and another shake. Strain into martini glass and garnish with olive.

Any margarita drinker should have a go at these, though I like them much better than margaritas. Real martini drinkers..... :tg

And as it turns out, they go really well with a Padron Londres maduro (but what doesn't).


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

You should try a Paloma

Tequila (Top shelf)
Lime Juice (Fresh)
Squirt
Salt (Opt)

Mix as you would a Margarita...much more refreshing then a sweet Margarita


----------

